# Final gravity - what should it be - Coopers Kits or others ?



## trustyrusty (5/10/15)

Hi
I have just made a Coopers Sparkling Ale which has turned out to be pretty good. The exact recipe on Coopers site even down to the carbonation drops..

This is what I read on their website and instructions re gravity...

_Fermentation has finished once the specific gravity is stable over 2 days_

I did a check and was 1014 for 3 days in fact...(think about it now the temp could have cooled so slowed down ferment)...but nowhere on their site does it give any idea what it should be or say that the ferment could have slowed due to drop in temp.....there will be a big difference in 1014 to 1006 for example. ( I have got a dark ale on with BRY 97 yeast and is now @ 1002)

The issue is that I have made champagne beer - great if I had corks ... I don't know if this has anything to do with 'sparkling' but I have had to slightly open each bottle and let a little gas out... and seems to work, next couple of days the beer seems to settle and I can drink it, without fear of soaking the lounge carpet . The good news is I don't have to worry about the head going flat.

How can I find out for each brew / + yeast addition if I have a different yeast of what it should be or at least near ..

IMHO surely it should finish in general at a required gravity so you know you have kept to a recipe?

Thanks


----------



## black_labb (5/10/15)

What did you put in with the kit? How long and at what temperature?

If you use all malt with them the kits can finish a bit high. On the other hand the tiny packs of yeast they give you that may have been sitting on the shelf for a long time can be prone to stalling before final gravity.


----------



## trustyrusty (5/10/15)

Coopers Kit,
+500 G LDm
1.1 L Liquid Malt extract can (light)
+ 300 G dextrose

Yeast pitched at 25/26 deg.

Avg Temp 15/16 deg.
SG 1050
FG 1014

* Start 30/8/15
Bottled 15/9/15 + 2 drops per bottle.

This is the recipe from Coopers, the taste is great..just had one  but I reckon another 2 weeks in bottle will be great..

But to me this is ticking all the right boxes except perhaps FG but I dont know what it should be...?

Thanks


----------



## black_labb (5/10/15)

Considering you've already bottled it it's too late to worry unless they start being a becoming overcarbonated.

Using mostly malt extract the 1014 seems right to me. Malt extract tends to be a bit less fermentable than all grain mashes which is why people often use dextrose or similar for some of the fermentables. If it seems a bit sweet to you consider adding some hops to balance it out, or reducing the malt extract and replacing it with dextrose. If it is tasting good then enjoy it.


----------



## BrosysBrews (5/10/15)

Hey, I used to have the same problem but found in the end that it was not a case of stalled fermentation (temp controller now used) but more that drops are inacurate at best, try bulk priming!


----------



## black_labb (5/10/15)

Sorry, completely ignored the "champagne beer" aspect. The drops will overcarb your beer.


----------



## Mardoo (5/10/15)

If those are 375ml-ish bottles two drops is waaaaaay too much. If 680-ish it's close to right, but I would say likely to overcarb.


----------



## yum beer (5/10/15)

Dark Ale with BRY-97 at 1002.....sounds like an infection to me.
Shouldn't get anywhere near that low.


----------



## trustyrusty (6/10/15)

Thanks Guys,

yes reading around 1014 is OK...
750 ml bottles, 2 drops in the recommended dose, but that is the same for all beers (Coopers instructions), which is probably rubbish .....urghhhhhhhhhhhh..
all beers are different.
I think because of 'sparkling' perhaps should be less.....Is there a way of working this out....

Anyway it would make sense that drops are inconsistent because some bottles are way more than gassy than others..(not sure why they are the same size etc)
But in general you think the drops over-carb?

How do you all mostly prime? A boiled solution of water / sugar or dextrose bulk priming or sugar in bottles...I have found brown sugar quite good or even honey...

Sorry the other beer I have to bottle is 1012..

cheers


----------



## yum beer (6/10/15)

All good then.


----------



## trustyrusty (6/10/15)

mmmm well FG seems correct.. something over carbonated beer the beer, trying to work out what it is.. cheers


----------



## trustyrusty (19/10/15)

Hi Guys, just tested again.....way over gassy and this is after I let some gas out from bottle...




Everything about this brew was perfect

*Coopers Kit, - Sparkling Ale*
+500 G LDm
1.1 L Liquid Malt extract can (light)
+ 300 G dextrose

Yeast pitched at 25/26 deg.

Avg Temp 15/16 deg.
SG 1050
FG 1014

* Start 30/8/15
Bottled 15/9/15 + 2 drops per bottle.

The early one I tasted was great - should be great now but way too gassy....

HBS suggested to me that I turn upside down and let it settle for a week, is that right and why would that help?...Help.. 

The only thing I can do is open and let out gas and recap - but is there another way...but turning upside down does not seem to be something that would help..

Any ideas, thanks


----------



## NikZak (19/10/15)

All that turning it upside down will do is allow the yeast to settle on the lid... until you turn it back the other way


----------



## trustyrusty (19/10/15)

mmm are you saying leave it turned up? I think they meant just turn it up and back again...?

thanks


----------

